# Bored bichon frise



## Partsman41953 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have a male bichon frise who is going to be turning 1 at the end of the month. He is the most loving little guy but the problem my wife and I have with him right now is that he gets bored easy. He loves his "sister" a 9 year old cockapoo but will not leave her alone as he is always nibbling on her. The other problem we have with him (Toby) is that he is a chewer and if we do not keep an eye on him he will chew up the house. I work out of my house and try to keep him with me during the day but he is either chewing on the molding, chewing the rugs, the sofa, anything that he can get to. He has plenty of toys and bones to chew on but gets bored with them fast. I am able to get some work done when he has his "power naps" but in between he is a handful. If I put him in his pen he will bark until I take him out. Any suggestions to this problem would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

If you cannot keep an eye on him, use an X pen or crate. Give him Kongs filled with good stuff (a little peanut butter, yogurt, a dehydrated food, whatever he eats)....throw them in the freezer so it takes him longer to get the goodies out. Buy some of the dog puzzles. I think it's Kong that makes a treat dispensing toy that you can set to dispense a treat at certain times


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

He sounds alot like my bchon/poodle mix. She is totally stubborn, a klepto, guarder of all things that have ever touched food . they are lttle dogs with big dog attitudes. Sophe wll go after my 100 lb lab and he looks at me like he is saying" seriously mom! 

I hope it made you feel better that you are not alone with the problems !! Hang in there andhe will become the best dog you ever had


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

A lot of it's the age. 1 year old dogs are chewing nightmares. (Look at the shelter/rescue listings. Most of the dogs are under 2. This is why.) Some of it will get better with age, but a lot of it is just management. Provide awesome things to chew like uncooked bones and stuffed kongs. In fact, stop feeding from a bowl entirely. Feed from a feeding toy like a Kong, buster cube or tug-a-jug. This will help with boredom. 

Engage your dog's mind by training obedience and tricks. Bichons are the smartest little dogs. My mom's bichons were so smart it was scary at times. So harness that! Learn how to clicker train and turn your little nightmare into an adorable circus pup. When you turn training into a partnership, dogs love to learn and show off their tricks. And all that training tires out their little brains.


----------

